# Best Water filters?



## BandOfBroz (Dec 31, 2011)

Whats the best water filter that there is out there? My friend said that all you have to do is use one of thos britra filters. I wouldn't think this is a good idea since those filters have an expiration date.


----------



## Chris1972 (Jan 3, 2012)

There is a new filter out that compares the brita to a new brand. Off the top of my head I don't know the name, but I'll get back with you on it.


----------



## Plissken (Dec 29, 2011)

Hey Guys check out the Sawyer Emergency Water Filtration Systems. These filters simply attach to a five gallon bucket and can filture up to 550 gals a day depending on the model. They are relatively cheap and can be purchased from many sources to include Cabela's and Bass Pro.


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

I have used a small Katadyn for hiking in the mountains, it worked like a charm. I have no experience with larger ones though...


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

I agree. The Katadyn is on my Christmas list this year.


----------



## mcgeorge (Nov 3, 2011)

I wonder if you can strain water through a coffee filter and it will kill the bacteria/viruses by the boiling process? I have h20 tablets right now, but i'm sure pond water will need to be strained first. The 500 gallon buckets seem like a good idea, but if you had to bug out fast, they would be troublesome to carry.

I agree with others on teh Katadyn filters. Here is the one I have.
[attachment=0:2alappbx]kat.jpg[/attachment:2alappbx]


----------



## mcgeorge (Nov 3, 2011)

They have these little tube like ones for drinking out of streams. Although I wouldn't use it unless it was a last resort because some are considered fake and run about 10 dollars! The fake ones just have cotton in them to filter out particles. The real ones have cotton as well as activated charcoal in them. Some users say that they are both junk though and that they fall apart easy. Here is a photo of one.

[attachment=0:2sejcsmy]small water filter.jpg[/attachment:2sejcsmy]


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

I've heard the same thing about the "straw" filters. I would just penny pinch and save up for a Katadyn. I think they run about 60-80 dollars but are worth the money!!!


----------



## gitnready4it (Jan 27, 2012)

You can make your own home made Berkey style water filter for very little money. Here's where you can read how and see pics- http://www.alpharubicon.com/kids/homema ... ydaire.htm
If you are looking for a more portable filter you can't go wrong with a Katadyne or MSR Miniworks.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

I have the kat and the sawyer bucket model. The sawyer actually filters out viruses and biological contaminates too and has a really long shelf life. You can also backflow it to clean it out with the syringe they give you.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 31, 2012)

mcgeorge said:


> They have these little tube like ones for drinking out of streams. Although I wouldn't use it unless it was a last resort because some are considered fake and run about 10 dollars! The fake ones just have cotton in them to filter out particles. The real ones have cotton as well as activated charcoal in them. Some users say that they are both junk though and that they fall apart easy. Here is a photo of one.
> 
> [attachment=1:3uf5jdld]small water filter.jpg[/attachment:3uf5jdld]


that looks like an aquamarina filter,...they arent fake,..they are a charcoal based filter,...and they do work. They are however cheaply made and fragile(break easily).

lifestraw is recognized worldwide by nato and the red cross,.....and its only $20.
http://eartheasy.com/lifestraw

i've never used ours,..but we have two.They seem well made and durable.Good for 1000 Liters.
Theres a ton of youtube videos,....even one showing a girl drinking from water with cow manure introduced into it.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I just picked up a couple of the Sawyer Mini filters. Looks like a pretty good deal, 20 bucks per filter. The Sawyers looks to be a legitimate filter, yet it's bit of a hodgepodge with the filter, the mylar bag, the cleaning syringe and aplastic tube. 

I am putting the mini Sawyer in the side pocket of my condor water bottle carrier along with the fish mouth spreader. What I'm setting up is a kit for water. Kind of along the same lines as a fire making kit. Except it will be a bottle carrier a filter a stainless 40 oz bottle with a GSI cup and a fish mouth spreader (so I can suspend the bottle over a fire).


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

I use the MSR Sweet Water, and have been successfully since 2005, I am still on the original filter and havn't had to change it out, I keep it clean by drying it out properly and using a small amount of bleach when cleaning at home after long hikes. It is light weight, It has a simple intuitive design and set up, and packs away small. This bad boy has proven itself on the West Coast trail two years in a row, filtering some of the scummiest discolored gut rot water I have ever filtered, I love this filter and will continue to use as my go to. I have a couple of back up filter tubes for the Sweet Water so that I can continue to safely filter water even if SHTF!

MSR® 
Water Treatment & Hydration 
Basecamp Water Treatment & Hydration 
SweetWater® Microfilter

Treading the middle ground between our lightest and most durable filters, the SweetWater Microfilter makes water treatment easy. Simple, lightweight and versatile, it's the perfect water treatment option for light to moderate use, with the capacity to easily step-up to the demands of the occasional big trip. It pumps easily with a 4:1 mechanical advantage, producing 1.25L per minute and can easily be cleaned in the field without tools to restore flow rates.

Package includes: SweetWater microfilter, 80-micron stainless-steel prefilter, (2) color-coded silicone hoses, foam float, water bottle adapter, cleaning brush, and stuff sack.

Microfilter Protection: Eliminates over 99.9999% of all waterborne bacteria and 99.9% of common protozoan parasites, such as giardia and cryptosporidium
Fresh Tasting Water: Activated carbon core helps eliminate taste and odors.
Easy to Use: Unique lever-action pump handle has a 4-to-1 mechanical advantage,
Lightweight: Weighing just 11 oz., it's one of the lightest filters on the market.
Compact: Handle folds flat when not in use for


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

When I go hiking and want to go as light an quick as possible I take a steripen unlike a filter it kills virus also. 
It destroys 99.9999% of bacteria, 99.99% of viruses, and 99.9% of protozoa

[video]http://www.steripen.com/videos/[/video]


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

what about particulate filtration?


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

personally I don't mind a heavy pack, the conditioning is good for me, as there might come a time in my life when I have to bug out with not only my personal gear but also the weight of my family's gear! my wife can only carry so much and we have two very young children! And so much is missed when hiking quickly IMO!


----------



## poriggity (May 12, 2013)

I know this is an older theead, but I thought I would reply. I have been researching water filter options for my B.O.B, and ultimately decided on the lifestraw due to great reviews, and a good price doesn't hurt!


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

I really like these Amazon.com : LIFESAVER Systems 4000 Ultra Filtration Water Bottle : Sports Water Bottles : Sports & Outdoors, Amazon.com: LIFESAVER Systems 20000 Liter Capacity Filtering Jerrycan, Dark Blue: Sports & Outdoors

These lifesaver water filters are pretty awesome. a little pricey but the red cross is starting to use them instead of bring in water to disaster areas.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Seneca said:


> I just picked up a couple of the Sawyer Mini filters. Looks like a pretty good deal, 20 bucks per filter. The Sawyers looks to be a legitimate filter, yet it's bit of a hodgepodge with the filter, the mylar bag, the cleaning syringe and aplastic tube.
> 
> I am putting the mini Sawyer in the side pocket of my condor water bottle carrier along with the fish mouth spreader. What I'm setting up is a kit for water. Kind of along the same lines as a fire making kit. Except it will be a bottle carrier a filter a stainless 40 oz bottle with a GSI cup and a fish mouth spreader (so I can suspend the bottle over a fire).


I also picked up a new filter same filter I think, the one with the water bag connection. It is 0.1 micron which isn't as low as my other larger sawyer 0.05 micron. Reason for replacing is that the outer casing is cracked and I'm not sure if there is internal damage (clear plastic would be cool and useful on these things to determine if the ceramic is cracked.

Should get water testers, but they cost as much as the filter so...

--------------
I think I may still use the old sawyer as a backup the new mini is more portable.

It was 25$ here.

The reason I chose the sawyer over the lifestraw is the number of gallons. The lifestraws are lmited to "purify about 1,000 liters (264 gallons) of water -- " I think which is good for about a year of drinking water use. Since I actually use these filters whenever I travel, I'm thinking my lifespan could be exceeded. Although in general I think it would probably be good enough, I just feel like it is a temporary filter rather than one that could last a lifetime of use, sans breakage. I am going to wrap some padding/electrical tape around this thing as soon as I get it though. dropping a ceramic filter and having the casing crack sucks.


----------

